# Cycle Country Vee Plow



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

I have one of the old style CC vee plows. Anyone have problems with the angle adjustments for the wings? What did you do to upgrade it?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

bolt it together


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;912947 said:


> bolt it together


That doesn't seem very user friendly to adjust the wings. I'd like to have a durable, simple method of adjustment. The angle iron with the cotter pin that it comes with seems pretty cheesy.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the bars that set the angle are weak and will bend over time. Is what I have read. about them.
the commom solution once this starts to happen is to bend them back straight and then even weld on a small angle iron to the bar to help stiffen it up. or just hammer back straight and go till it bends again.

I have a CC V-plow old style as well but have only used it on a Honda 300 4x4 for 2 months and now its on my 84 Big Red and when I due plow its in the full V %90 of the time and neither of those quads are a beast when plowing they just don't have the weight to provide the traction to make alot of force.
and heck I only creep along around 7MPH or so anyway all 1st gear plowing for what I due.

IPLOSNO would be a great to gain knowledge from about all the weakpoints on these as his is a on Honda Rincon and he plows lots and lots of snow with his.

what I have mine set up for is light duty sidewalk usage. and the emergency back up if my main machine goes down which in 6 years has happend just once.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

MRadke;913035 said:


> That doesn't seem very user friendly to adjust the wings. I'd like to have a durable, simple method of adjustment. The angle iron with the cotter pin that it comes with seems pretty cheesy.


yours has angle irons? Mine just has flat bars that are used to set the blade angle's.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sublime68charge;913046 said:


> yours has angle irons? Mine just has flat bars that are used to set the blade angle's.


Yes, mine came with angle irons. The adjustment end has a 5/16" pin welded in that is supposed to fit in the adustment holes on the wing. I was thinking that a 1/2" steel bar telescoping into a tube would make for quicker adjustment and be more durable. I just fabbed up a plow frame for it and have yet to push any snow with it, so right now I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

MRadke;913196 said:


> Yes, mine came with angle irons. The adjustment end has a 5/16" pin welded in that is supposed to fit in the adustment holes on the wing. I was thinking that a 1/2" steel bar telescoping into a tube would make for quicker adjustment and be more durable. I just fabbed up a plow frame for it and have yet to push any snow with it, so right now I'm just thinking out loud.


I like your thoughts on the adjustable bar/tube instead of changing where the ping sits in the plow blade I know its a pain putting the saftey ping back in, Can't see the hole to line it back up and such.

what type of quad are you putting this on?

sublime out.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sublime68charge;913235 said:


> I like your thoughts on the adjustable bar/tube instead of changing where the ping sits in the plow blade I know its a pain putting the saftey ping back in, Can't see the hole to line it back up and such.
> 
> what type of quad are you putting this on?
> 
> sublime out.


This will be going on my 95 King Quad. The Moose is getting a little tired and I thought a vee might break trail on drifted in sidewalks without crabwalking.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

You wanna sell that Moose Blade? and push tube setup? I have been looking for a 50" county blade to downsize from my 60" standard.

shoot me a email at [email protected]

if ya wanna talk about selling.

where in Wi are you located at? I'm in Dodgeville WI.

I have a CC push tube set up that I can throw into the mix for trading also.
was on a honda 300 4x4










here a Pic of it on my 84 Big Red now.









I also run Chains and weight on the rear rack and its my Back up unit and hopefully sidewalk drift buster up.

thanks again

sublime out.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, but I plan on keeping the Moose. My push tubes wouldn't fit anything else anyway. I moved the mounting point to just behind the front axle and shortened the push tubes to 36", one foot shorter than stock. With the factory setup I was getting high centered too easily.

I'm north of you, in Berlin. We've got a nice car show up here in summer, you should take a ride up and show off that Charger.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

MRadke;913285 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I plan on keeping the Moose. My push tubes wouldn't fit anything else anyway. I moved the mounting point to just behind the front axle and shortened the push tubes to 36", one foot shorter than stock. With the factory setup I was getting high centered too easily.
> 
> I'm north of you, in Berlin. We've got a nice car show up here in summer, you should take a ride up and show off that Charger.


OK sounds good about the Plow. never hurts to ask.
I had one found on CL last week. talked to the guy on Friday at noon and said I'll have Cash in your hand for it by 1pm saturday will that work for you? yep yep sounds good to me. So I run some errands on Saturday morning call the guy when I head in his direction at 10am and he tells me sorry sold it last night.

Grrrrrrr. #$%##$^%^&$%

It was only 1 hour from me and was just what I wanted blade style and push tubes.
guess I should have drove for it on Friday night.

oh well.

live and learn I guess.

what is the date on the Car Show?

IF I have brakes in the charger I just might be able to make the trip.

right now she only has back brakes. but that's better than 2 years ago when I blew out the tranny.

sublime out.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sublime68charge;913323 said:


> OK sounds good about the Plow. never hurts to ask.
> I had one found on CL last week. talked to the guy on Friday at noon and said I'll have Cash in your hand for it by 1pm saturday will that work for you? yep yep sounds good to me. So I run some errands on Saturday morning call the guy when I head in his direction at 10am and he tells me sorry sold it last night.
> 
> Grrrrrrr. #$%##$^%^&$%
> ...


The car show is August 7th and 8th. There is a cruise Saturday night and the car show is on Sunday the 8th. Typically draws around 300 cars if I remember right. I didn't make it there last year with my car, but usually try to. Its a good show and entrance is free for all.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the info will try and keep that in Mind.

what type of Car you got?

since we talking cars at the moment her's a Pic of the old girl.










sublime out.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sublime68charge;913454 said:


> thanks for the info will try and keep that in Mind.
> 
> what type of Car you got?
> 
> ...


Very Nice, Mines a '66 Ford Galaxie 500


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sweet looking Galaxie 500

thats gotta be a fun to drive around in the old girl with the top down.
on the hot summer nights.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sublime68charge;913478 said:


> sweet looking Galaxie 500
> 
> thats gotta be a fun to drive around in the old girl with the top down.
> on the hot summer nights.


We like it, never enough time to drive it though.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

oh i forgot to tell yeah, that part, i am lazy and cold when i plow, and seeing it can be 2 feet deep that was the reason for the vee,i want it done fast lol

screw that bar it doesn't do enough to warrant my time to make it easy, i keep it staight for the most part and push huge volumes where i want it and angle at the end to make it clean, my quad is wider than the vee also .

if your only doing sidewalks yea i guess it would work but hands don't work when theyre cold good luck,


thats to funny we all have old cars


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;913787 said:


> oh i forgot to tell yeah, that part, i am lazy and cold when i plow, and seeing it can be 2 feet deep that was the reason for the vee,i want it done fast lol
> 
> screw that bar it doesn't do enough to warrant my time to make it easy, i keep it staight for the most part and push huge volumes where i want it and angle at the end to make it clean, my quad is wider than the vee also .
> 
> ...


Last week I was out for 7 1/2 hours when we got 14 inches of dense snow overnight. I'm hoping to be able to use the scoop and vee functions to clean up a mess like that a little faster. If it doesn't function better than my straight blade, I'll pedal it.

So what kind of old car do you have?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

seriously, it's a hassle for what ya get out of it, remember the function of the v when in scoop. i have a 3000# winch and it strains, and the time just getting it done to begin with, for deep storms i take a little off the top and do it again,

ive literally pulled out of my garage 5' and moving is no longer an option, once you get wiggle room your ok , if you were willing to fabricate, i would say make it bigger and stronger imo, then it might be worth it,

heres my car, i just finished painting her last summer so now i am looking at engine options,


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Car looks good. What year is it?

I should get a good opportunity to test the vee soon. Depending on how the storm tracks, we stand to get nailed on Christmas Eve.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks she is a 75, we need some rideable snow, i'd rather ride than plow lol good luck with your snow, and merry christmas


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

I just did my first push with the vee blade in wet, heavy, crusted over snow that we got last night. It wasn't real deep, but it was the type of snot that would give the straight blade fits on sidewalks. I wish I would have gotten one of these years ago. The vee cleans down to concrete on sidewalks where the straight blade would ride up and the scoop position really speeds up clearing parking lots. It was a good enough experience that I'm going to invest a little time into fabbing a better adjustment system for the wings.


----------



## 50chevtrk (Oct 30, 2009)

heres mine still workin on it 2 years so far


----------



## 50chevtrk (Oct 30, 2009)

didn't take pic ?


----------

